# Horses hooves??



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

If this is in the wrong place I apologize...

Was at the barn for dd's riding lesson and noticed pieces of hooves on the ground from when the ferrier (sp?) came. I gathered up a few of the larger pieces cuz I figured since dogs can have cow hooves maybe they could have horses hooves as well? Can they?

I put them in the sink to wash them up and they smell funny...so since they smell weird I set them aside to be pitched. Ferrier comes again in August so I can get more.

Have you ever given your dogs hooves right from the horse? How should they be cleaned? Thanks!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

As soon as the farrier was done with my horses trimming the dog(s) would be out in the pasture (trimmed outside because the horses were more comfortable) checking out what pieces they wanted.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yup! Normal for them to smell funny - they smell worse when they are wet. 

Great chew treats for the dogs, but let them have it outside so that they don't stink up your house.


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

When I had horses the dogs always loved to chew the hoof 
trimmings. Never had any problem. Did not wash them either.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

My farrier's dog used to sit next to him waiting for a tossed hoof clipping


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks! I bet she'll love them and its a nice FREE treat! 

How about for the new puppy when he comes home?


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Hummer and the other GSD on the farm LOVE to hang out with the farriers when they come. At first when he ate too much (or didn't know when to stop), he threw up the hoof pieces but now he can handle it pretty well. I was told by both farriers that the dogs sort of have to get adjusted to it at first. Maybe when you get the new pup try to monitor him and just make sure he doesn't eat too much right away!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh man, I just SO had a blonde moment...(no offense to any blondes)
When I saw the subject line, I thought you meant a whole horse hoof and got very upset for a few seconds. Then I realized it was clippings, haha. Hey, it's 5 in the morning, I'm barely conscious...hehe.


----------



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

Please monitor your dog very very carefully when giving the dried hooves. The "fresh" hooves are softer and chewier







, but when they dry out, they can slice through a dog's gut if they eat too big of a piece. The farrier tools leave sharp edges on the remnants, and drying exacerbates them. (long-time horseowner, checking in.)


----------

